# shed companies?



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

Im looking to put up another machine shed. Thinking 80x120x20. Anyone know of an affordable place to get quality steel buildings that are rated for minnesota snow load?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Steel frame or wood pole type shed?_


----------

